# New Kittens for Adoption!



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Patches:








Affectionate & playful. Had bath and claws trimmed. On Advantage Flea Protection. No Shots(yet). Litter-Trained. Used to Cats and Ferrets. Somewhat scared of dogs.


Hunter:








Affectionate & extremely playful. Had bath and claws trimmed. No Shots(yet). Litter-Trained. Used to Cats and Ferrets. Somewhat scared of dogs.

Gadget.... His eye is all better now!








Affectionate & playful. Had bath and claws trimmed. No Shots(yet). Litter-Trained. Used to Cats and Ferrets. Somewhat scared of dogs.

--

These kittens are available for adoption after first shots and blood tests. Around 8 weeks of age(found abandoned a week ago). All seems in good-health and love people. They are all on Wellness Cat Food and Advantage Flea Protection. Will be going to vet soon. More information for each individual kitten/cat is on my Web site.

These kittens also need donations for their vet bill. There is 4 kittens(1 not available yet) that needs vet bills covered. They will cover first and second shots and blood-tests.

We also are in need of fosters. Since we have 2 cats, and 4 kittens along with our animals(1 dog, 2 cats, 2 ferrets, 1 rabbit and 2 turtles), it gets a little difficult to handle. So if you can't keep a kitten/cat, can you at least foster? Contact me for more information. You can also 'volunteer' by placing flyers and ads in newspapers in your area(I'll give you the flyer word document if needed).

--

We are available in South-Western Ohio, contact info is on my Web site at
http://www.mysticalflame.com


----------

